# Gans Puzzle--Gan2 3x3x3 Magic Cube Review



## WitEden (May 10, 2011)

*Size*:55.5MM

*weight*:about 86g

*Video*:
[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjY0Nzc3NzA0/v.swf[/video]


----------



## WitEden (May 10, 2011)

at WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=318

about 1 week in stock!!


----------



## Bapao (May 10, 2011)

Meh...the first one was an utter disappointment. What makes this one better?


----------



## gundamslicer (May 10, 2011)

Is it good? Doesn't seem to be stickerless anymore tho


----------



## Bapao (May 10, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Is it good? Doesn't seem to be stickerless anymore tho


 
It's not out yet so who knows? 
It's not stickerless but has really skimpy corners with screws in them and three-part spring-loaded edges. The First version had an interesting design concept too, but that didn't make it a good speedcube...
Springs and screws in the edge pieces to flexibly hold what looks like an anti-pop piece has to be a first though. Never seen anything like it on a 3x3x3.

The low weight is probably also achieved by the crappy plastic that ruined the first version.

Think I'll just buy it because of the interesting design, not expecting much in terms of performance though....


----------



## Mike Crozack (May 11, 2011)

the corners look like a V5 or guhong, but the edges are like a standard 3x3, i want to know how good this is


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

Right, the centers look too much like those on the 1st version of this cube but are slightly more square shaped. I'm pretty sure that the centers are what cause the first version of the cube to lock as bad as it does. I'll compare the two when I get this one in a few weeks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 14, 2011)

Holy carp this thing is genius!

I actually doubted the effect of the flexible edge piece have on improving corner cutting, but after seeing the design of the corner piece, I realized that it would actually eliminate reverse-cutting lockups *completely*. 

The only source of lock-ups when attempting a reverse corner-cutting is the *outside* cubies catching on each other; edge-to-edge and center-to-corner.
But for the inside section of the pieces, it makes no difference to them whether you are doing a foward or reverse cutting. It doesn't matter to them, as they simply glide over each other anyway.
What this means that if you eliminate the only factor causing the locks (the outside cubies "pushing" against each other in when reverse-cutting), the cube could reverse-cut at extreme angles, which is what the design have done here. 
In addition, the profile of the corner piece (I'll explain how that works later) combined with the flexible edge cubie will allow all angles of foward-cutting to be almost indifferent from each other (meaning that it takes approximately the same amount of force to cut 1/2 cubie as to cut 1 cubie).


Wow, the cubing world really is changing dramatically, just in a course of one month :O


----------



## Bapao (Jun 3, 2011)

WitEden said:


> at WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=318
> 
> about 1 week in stock!!


 
It's been 3 weeks. Would like to order one. When?


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 3, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Holy carp this thing is genius!
> 
> I actually doubted the effect of the flexible edge piece have on improving corner cutting, but after seeing the design of the corner piece, I realized that it would actually eliminate reverse-cutting lockups *completely*.
> 
> ...


 
that is a big thing to say without trying the cube. I wonder if does play that well.


----------

